# كيف ممكن تحضير فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين H2o2



## الكيمياء حياة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أخواني كيف يمكن تحضير ماء الأوكسيجين ( فوق أوكسيد الهيدروجين ) H2o2
أي معلومة لو سمحتم مهما صغرت


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*hydrogen peroxid production*

Hydrogen peroxide is manufactured today almost exclusively by the autoxidation of 2-ethyl-9,10-dihydroxyanthracene (C16H14O2) to 2-ethylanthraquinone (C16H12O2) and hydrogen peroxide using oxygen from the air. In this reaction, the hydroxy groups on the middle ring of anthracene are deprotonated and are turned into ketones, while two double bonds are lost from the middle ring and are replaced as C=O double bonds in the ketone groups. The anthraquinone derivative is then extracted out and reduced back to the dihydroxy compound using hydrogen gas in the presence of a metal catalyst. The overall equation for the process is deceptively simple:
H2 + O2 → H2O2 However the economics of the process depend on effective recycling of the quinone and extraction solvents, and of the hydrogenation catalyst.
Formerly inorganic processes were used, employing the electrolysis of an aqueous solution of sulfuric acid or acidic ammonium bisulfate (NH4HSO4), followed by hydrolysis of the peroxydisulfate ((SO4)2)2− which is formed.​


----------



## محمد السواح (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي عن هذة المعلومات


----------



## bmw1 (26 أبريل 2009)

ممكن الشرح بالعربي اخي المسلم


----------



## م باسل وردان (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندي ملف كامل عن الموضوع
انشالله رح زودك فيه


----------



## سلامة فتحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

انا وجد هذه الطريقة في موقع يقين 
كيف نحصلعلى بروكسيد الهيدروجين ؟
يمكنناالحصول عليه من أي صيدلية, مخفف أو مركز.
أيضايمكننا تحضيره باستخدام كربونات الصوديوم بالطريقة التالية :

أولا : قمبتسخين بودرة كربونات الصوديوم (Na2CO3) حتى يتحول لونها من الأبيض إلى الأصفر(تصبح Na2O2) ..
ثانيا : قمبإضافة حمض الكبريتيك المخفف (بنسبة 34% - 37%) البارد إلى البودرة الصفراء ..
أخيرا : قمبترشيح المحلول ..
الماء الذيفي الإناء هو بروكسيد الهيدروجين ..


----------



## سلامة فتحي (21 سبتمبر 2014)

· تصنع هيدروجين بيروكسيد بإحدى الطرق الآتية:-
1-عن طريق إذابة فوق أكسيد الباريوم فى الماء مع إمرار غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون فى درجة الصفر المئوى.
2- عن طريق التحليل الكهربى لمحلول h2so4 2-بتركيز 30% بإستخدام أقطاب من البلاتين والتيتانيوم وإستخام أغشية شبه منفذة بين الأقطاب.
3-عن طريق التحليل الكهربى لمحلول مركز من كبريتات البوتاسيوم مع كبريتات الامونيوم بنفس الطريقة السابقة.
4- عن طريق هدرجة بعض المواد العضوية مثل مركب الكينون والكينولين ثم إذابتها فى الماء ومن ثم إعادة إستخدامها وهى أفضل الطرق وأعلاها كفائة وأقلها تكلفة.. ويوجد طريقة اخري *تحضيره* *​*

*يحضر صناعيا من تفاعل فوق** أكسيد الباريوم مع حمض الكبريتيك لتترسب كبريتات الباريوم ويفصل فوق اكسيد الهيدروجين (ماء الأكسجيني ) وفق التفاعل الاتى :**​*

*BaO2 + H2SO4 --------------- BaSO4 + H2O2**​*
ويمكن تحضيره عن طريق فوق اكسيد الصوديوم بعني بيروكسيد الصوديوم +حامض الهيدروليك 
وفق المعادل Na2O2 + 2HCl الناتج 2NaCl + H2O2


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

معلومات قيمة
بوركتم


----------

